

EU Court Bans Anti-Piracy Filters On Hosting Services - Zirro
https://torrentfreak.com/eu-court-bans-anti-piracy-filters-on-hosting-services-120216/

======
Zirro
This made my day. The statement "The Court noted that the privacy of users is
more important than protecting copyright" is one of the most important in a
long time about this issue, and I truly hope these words will set a good basis
for a censorship-free future.

